# Before and after 1968 Schwinn lemon peeler stingray



## 1937Zenith (May 23, 2021)

Think it is coming along pretty good! Before and after....just waiting in the fender. Not restored just cleaned up


----------



## BOB LOBLAW (May 23, 2021)

Very nice but 68's didn't have a front fender.


----------



## 1937Zenith (May 23, 2021)

I know that that’s why I removed it. It is still a 68 though someone must have added it along the way. Everything in it is stamped 68 and the white seat is a 68 only as well as the straight shifter etc


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (May 23, 2021)

nice


----------

